# [java] Plugin pour Firefox (abandon)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

J'ai installé sun-jdk (amd64) mais je ne trouve pas le plugin. Comment installer un plugin Java pour Firefox ?

----------

## guilc

Normalement, il suffit d'activer le use "nsplugin" sur sun-jdk

Ensuite un petit "eselect java-nsplugin list" pour voir les plugins dispo, puis "eselect java-nsplugin set 1" (par exemple)

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Normalement, il suffit d'activer le use "nsplugin" sur sun-jdk
> 
> Ensuite un petit "eselect java-nsplugin list" pour voir les plugins dispo, puis "eselect java-nsplugin set 1" (par exemple)

 

Apparemment ce use flag n'est pas disponible :

```
[ebuild   R   ] dev-java/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06  USE="X alsa -doc -examples -jce (-nsplugin) -odbc" 62,264 kB 
```

----------

## ceric35

La seule facon que j'ai trouvé pour avoir le plugin java en amd64 c'est

de compiler iced-tea : http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/java/browser/java-overlay/dev-java/icedtea

Ca marche nickel   :Wink: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *ceric35 wrote:*   

> La seule facon que j'ai trouvé pour avoir le plugin java en amd64 c'est
> 
> de compiler iced-tea : http://overlays.gentoo.org/proj/java/browser/java-overlay/dev-java/icedtea
> 
> Ca marche nickel  

 

Je n'arrive pas à l'installer :

```
tux portage # ebuild dev-java/icedtea/icedtea-6.1.2.ebuild digest

/usr/local/portage/dev-java/icedtea/icedtea-6.1.2.ebuild: line 1: !DOCTYPE: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/usr/local/portage/dev-java/icedtea/icedtea-6.1.2.ebuild: line 2: PUBLIC: command not found

/usr/local/portage/dev-java/icedtea/icedtea-6.1.2.ebuild: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'

/usr/local/portage/dev-java/icedtea/icedtea-6.1.2.ebuild: line 3: `    "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">'

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1696:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      source "${EBUILD}" || die "error sourcing ebuild"

 *  The die message:

 *   error sourcing ebuild

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

----------

## geekounet

Ajoute l'overlay java-overlay, ça sera plus simple, il te faudra les eclass de l'overlay de toute façon.

----------

## guilc

aaaaaaaarf, effectivement :

```
        if use x86 ; then

            install_mozilla_plugin /opt/${P}/jre/plugin/i386/$plugin_dir/libjavaplugin_oji.so

        else

            eerror "No plugin available for amd64 arch"

        fi

```

Par contre, le plugin de blackdown jdk fonctionne sur amd64 :

```
    if use nsplugin; then

        case ${ARCH} in

            amd64) platform="amd64" ;;

            x86) platform="i386" ;;

            ppc) platform="ppc" ;;

            sparc*) platform="sparc" ;;

        esac

        install_mozilla_plugin /opt/${P}/jre/plugin/${platform}/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so

    else

```

Donc avec un peu de chance, ça ira avec dev-java/blackdown-jdk  :Wink: 

----------

## Neuromancien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Par contre, le plugin de blackdown jdk fonctionne sur amd64 :
> 
> ```
>     if use nsplugin; then
> 
> ...

 

Sur le site de la déclaration d'impôts il plante au moment de la signature...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   Par contre, le plugin de blackdown jdk fonctionne sur amd64 :
> 
> ```
>     if use nsplugin; then
> 
> ...

 

Si c'est pour une urgence tu peux faire le lien symbolique à la main :

```
cd /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ &&  ln -s /usr/java/jre1.6.0_06/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
```

C'est de l'approximatif. En particulier, je ne suis pas sûr que ton JRE (ou JDK) est installé en /usr/java...

Note aussi, que, pour des raisons inconnues, le site ne te laisse pas utiliser Epiphany pour ta déclaration d'impôts. Bon en changeant le user-agent ça a l'air de passer mais je n'ai pas essayé jusqu'au bout. Quoi qu'il en soit j'aurais deux mots à dire à ceux qui ont fait le choix de Java pour la déclaration d'impôts.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Neuromancien

L'installation de icedtea plante :

```
incorrect classpath: hotspot-tools/com/sun/codemodel/internal/ClassType.java

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space

   at java.util.Arrays.copyOf(Arrays.java:2882)

   at java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.expandCapacity(AbstractStringBuilder.java:100)

   at java.lang.AbstractStringBuilder.append(AbstractStringBuilder.java:390)

   at java.lang.StringBuffer.append(StringBuffer.java:224)

   at java.io.StringWriter.write(StringWriter.java:95)

   at java.io.PrintWriter.write(PrintWriter.java:412)

   at java.io.PrintWriter.write(PrintWriter.java:429)

   at java.io.PrintWriter.print(PrintWriter.java:559)

   at java.io.PrintWriter.println(PrintWriter.java:695)

   at java.lang.Throwable.printStackTrace(Throwable.java:512)

   at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.Compiler.handleInternalException(Compiler.java:461)

   at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.Compiler.compile(Compiler.java:411)

   at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.batch.Main.performCompilation(Main.java:3410)

   at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.batch.Main.compile(Main.java:1607)

   at org.eclipse.jdt.internal.compiler.batch.Main.main(Main.java:1264)

make: *** [stamps/hotspot-tools-class-files.stamp] Error 1

 * 

 * ERROR: dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 4525:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake -j1 || die "make failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   make failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2/temp/environment'.

 * 

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME=""

JAVACFLAGS="" COMPILER=""
```

----------

## geekounet

Aller, un cours du soir pour toi, pour t'apprendre ce que tu ne sais toujours pas faire depuis 3-4 ans : si tu prends la peine de lire le message d'erreur, t'en déduis quoi ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Aller, un cours du soir pour toi, pour t'apprendre ce que tu ne sais toujours pas faire depuis 3-4 ans : si tu prends la peine de lire le message d'erreur, t'en déduis quoi ?

 

Je ne comprends pas ce message...

----------

## geekounet

Aller un petit effort :

```
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space 
```

C'est tout de même explicite...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Quoi qu'il en soit j'aurais deux mots à dire à ceux qui ont fait le choix de Java pour la déclaration d'impôts.

 

Le problème vient de Sun, qui n'a pas mis à disposition de plugin pour amd64...

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Aller un petit effort :
> 
> ```
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space 
> ```
> ...

 

Pas pour moi, je ne sais pas quoi faire avec ça. Je laisse tomber Icedtea, je vais essayer de trouver une autre solution... Je commence à regretter d'avoir choisi l'amd64, c'est beaucoup d'ennuis pour pas grand chose.

----------

## geekounet

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Aller un petit effort :
> 
> ```
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space 
> ```
> ...

 

Out of memory, un gamin de 10 ans te dirait que ça a un rapport avec la mémoire, un gamin de 12 ans te le traduit par « manque de mémoire ». Heureusement qu'ya des cours d'anglais à l'école pour le minimum vital hein. Et depuis 4 ans que t'utilises Gentoo, tu trouves pas que tu te fous un peu de notre gueule en ne sachant pas interprêter un truc aussi trivial et classique ?

Bref, tu manques de ram pour le compiler, et ça pourrait se régler en augmentant ta swap, bien que ça ramerai, ça compilera.

EDIT: et c'est bien ton genre depuis toujours aussi d'abandonner comme ça si vite parce que tu veux pas faire d'effort pour réfléchir un peu par toi même en attendant qu'on te mâche tout...

----------

## Desintegr

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bref, tu manques de ram pour le compiler, et ça pourrait se régler en augmentant ta swap, bien que ça ramerai, ça compilera.

 

Je pense qu'il faut également augmenter la taille maximale autorisée pour le tas de la machine virtuelle Java : option -Xmx.

----------

## ceric35

Il y a un thread dans la partie amd64 qui recapitule les différentes solutions

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-636218-highlight-icedtea.html

----------

## jerep6

Essaie d'installer Firefox 32bits, chez moi le plugin java fonctionne.

----------

## babykart

je rajoute ma petite pierre:

installation firefox 64bit + icedtea (via java-overlay) = le java fonctionne nickel...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et depuis 4 ans que t'utilises Gentoo, tu trouves pas que tu te fous un peu de notre gueule en ne sachant pas interprêter un truc aussi trivial et classique ?
> 
> Bref, tu manques de ram pour le compiler, et ça pourrait se régler en augmentant ta swap, bien que ça ramerai, ça compilera.

 

J'ai bien compris qu'il y avait un manque de mémoire, mais j'ai pensé qu'il s'agissait plutôt d'un problème Java, comme la mémoire utilisée par la JVM (comme l'a suggéré Desintegr) et non pas de la RAM/swap qui ne manque pas sur mon système.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Bref, tu manques de ram pour le compiler, et ça pourrait se régler en augmentant ta swap, bien que ça ramerai, ça compilera. 
> 
> Je pense qu'il faut également augmenter la taille maximale autorisée pour le tas de la machine virtuelle Java : option -Xmx.

 

Où faut-il modifier cette option ? Dans l'ebuild ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *babykart wrote:*   

> je rajoute ma petite pierre:
> 
> installation firefox 64bit + icedtea (via java-overlay) = le java fonctionne nickel...

 

J'aimerais bien savoir comment vous avez installé Icedtea...

----------

## kwenspc

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir comment vous avez installé Icedtea...

 

la réponse est déjà dans la citation:  *Quote:*   

> (via java-overlay) 

 

Si après tu sais pas ce qu'est un overlay, comment l'installer, l'utiliser... cf la doc officielle Gentoo.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*   
> 
> J'aimerais bien savoir comment vous avez installé Icedtea... 
> 
> la réponse est déjà dans la citation:  *Quote:*   (via java-overlay)  
> ...

 

Ce n'est pas ma question. Je sais utiliser un overlay... Mais l'installation de Icedtea plante avec une erreur OutOfMemoryError. J'aurais aimé savoir si quelqu'un a eu cette erreur et ce qu'il faut faire. Contrairement à ce que dit geekounet le problème ne vient pas du swap...  :Confused:  Aucun doc sur l'installation de Icedtea ne parle de problème de mémoire...

----------

## Bio

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Neuromancien wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Aller un petit effort :
> 
> ```
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space 
> ```
> ...

 

Je ne voudrais pas m'immiscer dans cette petite flame-war mais en tant qu'utilisateur Java je me devais de réagir. En augmentant la RAM ou la swap ça ne résoudra pas le problème. En effet la machine virtuelle Java adresse un certain espace mémoire de la machine physique (le heap size). Les applications Java peuvent ensuite accéder à ce heap géré par la VM. L'exception OutOfMemory se produit quand l'application a besoin de plus de mémoire que la VM n'en a adressée.

Dans ce cas 2 solutions s'offrent à vous : augmenter la heap size via l'option -Xmx comme indiqué précédemment, par exemple 

```
java -Xmx1024m MaClasse
```

ou alors modifier l'application Java pour qu'elle soit moins gourmande (pas toujours possible). On préférera, la plupart des cas, augmenter le heap size.

Heap size et mémoire physique sont 2 choses complétement distinctes. Si vous avez un système avec 500M de RAM dispo et que vous avez une VM qui adresse 1G de mémoire ça va fonctionner. Evidemment vous allez swapper et donc obtenir des perf médiocres. In fine c'est toujours l'OS qui reste responsable de l'allocation mémoire et quand il n'en a plus de dispo il swap. 

Par contre, dans le cas d'un système avec 4G de RAM et une VM adressant 1G, si votre appli Java à besoin de 1.5G vous allez obtenir l'exception java.lang.OutOfMemory

----------

## kwenspc

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Contrairement à ce que dit geekounet le problème ne vient pas du swap...  Aucun doc sur l'installation de Icedtea ne parle de problème de mémoire...

 

Problème d'espace disque dans /var ptet? (quoique l'erreur parle ne tas alors ça peut pas vraiment être ça.) Ton système est à jour? T'as essayé les deux versions de java majeures pour compiler icedtea (utilises java-config pour passer de l'un à l'autre): 5 et 6?

----------

## geekounet

 *Bio wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*    *Neuromancien wrote:*    *geekounet wrote:*   Aller un petit effort :
> 
> ```
> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space 
> ```
> ...

 

Et comment t'expliquerais que la VM en allouerai moins chez lui que chez les autres ? Alors que la compilation se passe exactement pareil chez tout le monde, même ebuild, mêmes sources, et le binaire Java produit est indépendant de la machine.

----------

## Neuromancien

 *geekounet wrote:*   

>  *Bio wrote:*   Heap size et mémoire physique sont 2 choses complétement distinctes. Si vous avez un système avec 500M de RAM dispo et que vous avez une VM qui adresse 1G de mémoire ça va fonctionner. Evidemment vous allez swapper et donc obtenir des perf médiocres. In fine c'est toujours l'OS qui reste responsable de l'allocation mémoire et quand il n'en a plus de dispo il swap. 
> 
> Par contre, dans le cas d'un système avec 4G de RAM et une VM adressant 1G, si votre appli Java à besoin de 1.5G vous allez obtenir l'exception java.lang.OutOfMemory 
> 
> Et comment t'expliquerais que la VM en allouerai moins chez lui que chez les autres ? Alors que la compilation se passe exactement pareil chez tout le monde, même ebuild, mêmes sources, et le binaire Java produit est indépendant de la machine.

 

En tous cas, en augmentant simplement le swap ça ne fonctionne pas.

----------

## kopp

On t'a proposé une commande pour augmenter la taille du tas alloué par la machine virtuelle java. Tu l'as essayé ?

----------

## Neuromancien

 *kopp wrote:*   

> On t'a proposé une commande pour augmenter la taille du tas alloué par la machine virtuelle java. Tu l'as essayé ?

 

Je dois peut-être crier pour me faire comprendre... C'EST UNE OPTION DE JAVA EN LIGNE COMMANDE. COMMENT JE PASSE CETTE OPTION DANS LE CAS D'UNE COMPILATION AVEC EMERGE ???  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:  Faut-il modifier l'ebuild ou une variable d'environnement Java ?

----------

## Zazbar

essayes peut etre avec un alias 

```
 alias java=`/path/to/java -Xmx512m`
```

Ca devait fonctionner ..

et en effet, ton problème vient du heap Size qui n'est pas bien calibré (par défaut je crois que ca fait 2Megs .... a confirmer) ...

Mes 0,02 cents

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> essayes peut etre avec un alias 
> 
> ```
>  alias java=`/path/to/java -Xmx512m`
> ```
> ...

 

OK je vais essayer ça...

----------

## Bio

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et comment t'expliquerais que la VM en allouerai moins chez lui que chez les autres ? Alors que la compilation se passe exactement pareil chez tout le monde, même ebuild, mêmes sources, et le binaire Java produit est indépendant de la machine.

 

Il y a forcément quelque chose de différent, de là à trouver quoi... JRE? ebuild? arch? paramètrage...

----------

## Zazbar

Pour répondre a moi-même la taille par défaut est de 64 megs (java 1.5) et elle etait de 2 megs avec la 1.3.

 *man java wrote:*   

> 
> 
>        -Xmxn  Specifies the maximum size, in bytes, of the  memory  allocation
> 
>               pool.   This value must be a multiple of 1024 greater than 2 MB.
> ...

 

Donc il faudrait que tu mettes plus de 64 megs (avec 512 tu devrais plus avoir de prob d'espace quand meme ...)

----------

## Neuromancien

 *Zazbar wrote:*   

> essayes peut etre avec un alias 
> 
> ```
>  alias java=`/path/to/java -Xmx512m`
> ```
> ...

 

L'alias ne fonctionne pas. En effet, la compilation est lancée par /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2/work/icedtea6-1.2/bootstrap/jdk1.6.0/bin/java qui est un lien vers /user/bin/java, qui lui-même est un lien vers la JVM de Sun (1.6.0_06). Je cherche donc un autre moyen de modifier cette option.

Quand je compile, à l'écran je vois :

```
if ! test -d /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2/work/icedtea6-1.2/bootstrap/jdk1.6.0 ; \

   then \

     /usr/bin/ecj-3.3 -nowarn -J-Xmx512m -g -d lib/hotspot-tools \

            -source 1.5 \

            -sourcepath rt:hotspot-tools:openjdk/jdk/src/share/classes:openjdk/jdk/src/solaris/classes:openjdk/langtools/src/share/classes:openjdk/jaxp/src/share/classes:openjdk/corba/src/share/classes:openjdk/jaxws/src/share/classes:generated \

            -bootclasspath '' @hotspot-tools-source-files.txt ; \

   else \

     /var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2/work/icedtea6-1.2/bootstrap/jdk1.6.0/bin/javac -J-Xmx512m -g -d lib/hotspot-tools \

       -source 1.5 \

       -sourcepath rt:hotspot-tools:openjdk/jdk/src/share/classes:openjdk/jdk/src/solaris/classes:openjdk/langtools/src/share/classes:openjdk/jaxp/src/share/classes:openjdk/corba/src/share/classes:openjdk/jaxws/src/share/classes:generated \

       -bootclasspath '' @hotspot-tools-source-files.txt ; \

   fi
```

Cela ne signifie-t-elle pas que l'option Xmx512m est déjà activée ?

----------

## rhaamo

J'apporte mon petit grain de sel   :Razz:  vu que moi aussi j'ai le même problème :/

L'alias ne fais rien aussi, et j'ai aussi le out of memory ^^

/me pense que java est hanté   :Laughing: 

----------

## Zazbar

 *Neuromancien wrote:*   

> Cela ne signifie-t-elle pas que l'option Xmx512m est déjà activée ?

 

Apparement si ...

Au vu du bout de log que tu nous a filé .. apparement le compilateur utilisé est soit ecj soit javac (du jdk) .... tu es sur que c'est javac qui est appelé dans ton cas ?

Sinon il y aussi apparement la possibilité de le compiler avec ecj (le compilateur d'eclipse) ... ca serait peut etre à essayer ...

----------

## r4ph431

Bonjour,

j'ai le même problème (512mo de ram et 1go de swap sur amd64)

Alors j'ai tenté de profiter de la présence de "bootstrap_fix-heapsize.diff" pour y placer MEMORY_LIMIT à :

-J-Xmx256m

-J-Xmx384m

-J-Xmx1024m

L'option est prise en compte, mais aucune de ces valeurs n'évite ce "heap space" error.

free -m

```
             total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached

Mem:           496        483         13          0         11        233

-/+ buffers/cache:        238        258

Swap:         1027          0       1027

```

df -h|grep var

```
/dev/hda8             2,6G  1,8G  861M  68% /var/tmp
```

cat /etc/make.conf|grep CCAC

```
CCACHE_SIZE="1G"
```

java-config -v

```
java version "1.6.0_06"
```

Si quelqu'un dispose d'un petit indice salvateur  :Smile: 

----------

## Zazbar

Il y a deux autres options qui permettent de configurer la taille de mémoier allouée a java ... essayes celles-ci aussi :

```
Setting the new generation heap size

-XX:NewSize   

Use this option to set the New generation Java heap size. Set this value to a multiple of 1024 that is greater than 1MB. As a general rule, set -XX:NewSize to be one-fourth the size of the maximum heap size. Increase the value of this option for larger numbers of short-lived objects.

Be sure to increase the New generation as you increase the number of processors. Memory allocation can be parallel, but garbage collection is not parallel.

Setting the maximum New generation heap size

-XX:MaxNewSize

Use this option to set the maximum New generation Java heap size. Set this value to a multiple of 1024 that is greater than 1MB.
```

Tu peux rajouter ces options lors de l'appel à java dans l'ebuild voir si ca fonctionne mieux (en mettant des valeurs assez hautes si tu as de la ram  :Smile:  ) .. ca te donnerait un truc du genre :

```

java -XX:NewSize=256m -XX:MaxNewSize=256m -Xmx .................

```

----------

## CryoGen

Hum vu ici : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5065787.html#5065787

 *Quote:*   

> ok, there was some makefile code for java heap sizing. hardwired '-J-Xmx512m' for now.
> 
> edit dev-java/icedtea/files/bootstrap_fix-heapsize-so-we-get-happy-please-thanks.diff to increase it if it still fails with 512m.
> 
> though, 512m should suffice. 

 

----------

## r4ph431

Sur vos conseils... (j'ai d'ailleurs trouvé une option du nom de MaxHeapSize qui me semble correspondre à merveille)

cependant, après avoir testé différentes valeurs (sachant que MaxNewSize = 4 * NewSize) et :

```
swapon -s

Filename    Type      Size         Used     Priority

/dev/hda1  partition 1052248   313956  -1
```

```
cd '/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2/work/icedtea6-1.2' &&

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2/work/icedtea6-1.2/bootstrap/jdk1.6.0/bin/javac -J-XX:NewSize=256m -J-XX:MaxNewSize=1024m -J-Xmx1024m -J-XX:MaxHeapSize=1024m -g -d lib/hotspot-tools -source 1.5 -sourcepath rt:hotspot-tools:openjdk/jdk/src/share/classes:openjdk/jdk/src/solaris/classes:openjdk/langtools/src/share/classes:openjdk/jaxp/src/share/classes:openjdk/corba/src/share/classes:openjdk/jaxws/src/share/classes:generated -bootclasspath '' @hotspot-tools-source-files.txt ||

/var/tmp/portage/dev-java/icedtea-6.1.2/work/icedtea6-1.2/bootstrap/jdk1.6.0/bin/javac -J-XX:NewSize=64m -J-XX:MaxNewSize=256m -J-Xmx256m -J-XX:MaxHeapSize=256m -g -d lib/hotspot-tools -source 1.5 -sourcepath rt:hotspot-tools:openjdk/jdk/src/share/classes:openjdk/jdk/src/solaris/classes:openjdk/langtools/src/share/classes:openjdk/jaxp/src/share/classes:openjdk/corba/src/share/classes:openjdk/jaxws/src/share/classes:generated -bootclasspath '' @hotspot-tools-source-files.txt

```

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.OutOfMemoryError : Java heap space ... rien n'y fait.

A noter qu'en observant avec top, je ne vois pas vraiment d'utilisation fondamentalement différente de ma mémoire (j'ai testé à tout hasard sans -J (bien que l'appel à javac le nécessite pour passer les param correctement à java) mais pas de résultat probant...

ex avec -J-XX:NewSize=64m :

```
vir res shr S %cpu %mem time command

 436m 174m 8216 S  162 35.0   0:22.70 java
```

ex avec -XX:NewSize=64m :

```
vir res shr S %cpu %mem time command

363m 155m 8220 S  166 31.4   0:38.52 java
```

J'espère mes interrogations légitimes mais espèrant plus encore pouvoir les résoudre

----------

